# Error 1327. Invalid Drive: E:\



## MentalToss (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello, I am seeking help about Error 1327. Invalid Drive: E:\

Every time I try and download a program (currently trying to download quicktime/itunes), I receive this error message. I do not have any knowledge of ever having a Drive: E:\ on this computer. I have checked disk management for an E:\ drive and it does not exist. My laptop is fully updated. I am running windows XP on a Dell Inspiron 6000.

Any information or suggestions as to what to do about this issue would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

Are you familiar with the Windows Registry Editor?

***************** WARNING ******************
Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly. Therefore, make sure that you follow these steps carefully. For added protection, back up the registry before you modify it. Then, you can restore the registry if a problem occurs. For more information about how to back up and restore the registry, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 

How to back up and restore the registry in Windows
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322756/


Click Start, and then click Run.
In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK. 
In Registry Editor, locate the following registry key: 
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders*​
In the right pane, note the values in the Data field of each entry. If any value contains a drive that is not correct for your computer, right-click the entry, type *c:\my documents *in the *Value data *box, and then click *OK*. 
Repeat step 4 for each entry whose Data value contains an incorrect drive. 
Repeat steps 3 through 5 for each of the following registry keys: 
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders*​
 Close Registry Editor

That should solve your problem. Please be careful using the Registry Editor and remember to back it up before changing it!

Thanks!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Did you just install xp windows on the laptop?


----------



## Spiritman (Mar 16, 2011)

i have the same problem and i cant download anything can someone help me?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please start a thread of your own and someone will try to assist,as a starting point read the above posts


----------

